# Don't Leave Home Without It



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

This is it, my carry gun. Its a Smith & Wesson Model 19 .357 2 1/2" in Don Hume's #171OT holster:










Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

One of the best things about your holster, Bob, is the "sweat" guard between the gun and the body. If you live in a hot climate as I do, it's a must. There are a lot of good lookin' holsters out there but not all of them come with that feature.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*You Bet..*

I get mine out from under the pillow as soon as my feet hit the floor. It don't come off till I go to bed. Then it's back under the pillow. If I have to answer the door or something I got a light shirt I throw on. Sweat guard is great for down here in Florida. I use a Galco IWB for my Ruger. Great little holster.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

"Sweat guard?" I live in Memphis, Tennessee, where it seldom gets over 105 degrees in the summer time, usually stays around 95~98 degrees. And humidity? NEVER exceed 100%. 

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll bet your like me Bob and never brake a sweat. Right?? That's what the youth around here are for.


----------



## .357chevy (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice holster, I'm looking for a new one for my Taurus m617


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

.357chevy said:


> Nice holster, I'm looking for a new one for my Taurus m617


Look into the Milt Sparks PMK. Best DA revolver holster I found. For $80 its hard to beat.


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

My most common carry revolver is a 3" S&W Model 13 carried in a Don Hume Double Nine holster. Its pretty much the same holster Bob is using with a thumb break. I like Don Hume leather. You get good quality at a reasonable price.

I like the 3" gun for carry as the extra 1/2" is just as easy to carry as a 2 1/2" but it gives you the advantage of a full length ejector rod for more positive extraction.


----------



## ImStock (Jul 16, 2006)

I have to wait another two weeks to get my permit, other manager called in sick so I had to work a 12 hour day this thursday adn missed the course...

:smt011 

But I do have an in the waist holster for my .38


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

A couple of weeks ago I was wandering through a little gun/pawn/tool shop in one of the little cezch communities around me and came across this little jewel. It is a 3" S&W 65-5 that was converted by the S&W custom shop to be double action only. It has one of the sweetest triggers of any revolver I have ever owned. It is about 98% new and the owner wanted $275 plus ttl. I walked past it and didn't buy it that day, but came back on Monday and picked it up for $250 out the door. I decided to dress it up for carry and picked up a generic rosewood finger grip, that has to be the best feeling grip that I have ever held. I am now looking for a holster for IWB carry. I will probably ease into Houston to pick up another Tucker Heritage like the one I have for my 3" Ruger SP-101. That is a super well made holster that carries the gun very securely. I think, when I was there getting the holster for the Ruger, I remember seeing one for the K frame Smith. Heres the little jewel:


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Look into the Milt Sparks PMK. Best DA revolver holster I found. For $80 its hard to beat.


I have a PMK for my S&W M325. I know holsters and this one is hard to beat. Regards, Richard


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice eye candy. Glad to see the pics.

 

WM


----------



## OSD (Jul 3, 2006)

I just picked up this little 37-2. in pocket holster works great.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. My current orbits are very tame and I'm frequently just at the house or out back feeding ducks. My "always" gun is a
Model 642 loaded with Remington 158-gr. LSWCHP +P. Now and again, I carry a "real" gun via belt holster. It may be some sort of 1911 pattern pistol or a 9mm Hi Power, but of late it has often been a 3 1/16" bbl Ruger SP101 loaded with Corbon 125-gr. DPX.









_This is a not infrequent carry combination I favor. One reason is that I can hit with either gun, but especially the Ruger and the HKS speed loader works with either gun. Of course this means that the reload for the SP101 will be .38 Specials rather than 357's._









_...but I AM a fan of the 2 1/2" Model 19._

Best.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*IWB Sweat Band......*

I saw a IWB holster with sweat band advertised on http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/index.html
They are one of the sponsors of the S & W MP Forum at http://mp-pistol.com/boards/portal.php
I'm considering buying one for my new MP40. They say it would work with the compact also when they come out. Since the temperature showed to be 105 degrees today, on my car thermometer, a sweat band would be helpful.:smt022
Anybody know of another IWB holster with a sweat band?


----------

